# Awesome Back Saw



## docholladay

I've heard nothing but good about these saws and the people that make them. They are reputed to have excellent customer service. They are a little different than most in that they began with the larger saws such as the tenon and the carcass saws. They don't even offer a dovetail saw, yet, to my knowledge. You mention that these saws are not cheap, but they are also not outrageous in price. For a quality saw, the price is competitive.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the review Marc. Bad Axe saws are definitely on my list of drool tools. Last Christmas I got the Gramercy dovetail saw and the cross-cut and rip carcass saws and have been enjoying those this past year. My dream is to eventually get the Gramercy sash saws, the Bad Axe 16" Large Tenon saw filed 12ppi x-cut & maybe the 18" Large Tenon saw filed 10ppi rip. To finish off my saw collection I'd like to get the Kenyon panel and rip saws made by Wenzloff and sons.

If anyone knows of a 12 step programme for this addiction, please let me know.


----------

